# Urgent: PC configuration 25k-30k.



## digitalfun (May 1, 2011)

Use: lot of movies and music, multiple word + excel + PDF, extensive web-surfing, multiple applications at the same time.

no gaming.

i5 2500 with MB (giga or intel) (prefer inbuilt graphics card to cut cost)
22inch LED Screen (important)
4GB DDR3
cabinet with PSU (imp)
1TB HDD
Graphics card (optional ??)

have speakers, keyboard, mouse, DVDRW.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
*A: lot of movies and music, word + excel, extensive web-surfing, multiple applications at the same time, Photoshop BUT no gaming.
*
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/sellers? If not- why?
*A: Yes*

3. What is your MAX budget?
*A: 30,000/-(upto 35k)*

4. Planning to overclock?
*A: NO*

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
*A: Windows 7*

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
*A: 1TB*

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
*A: 16:9 or 16:10 ratio.. *

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
*A: 7*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*A: Yes*

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
*A: Tomorrow*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
*A: Not really, would like to use the PC for atleast 7-10 years*

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
*A: speakers, keyboard, mouse, DVDRW.*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
*A: Mumbai*

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
*A: 22-23" LED Screen with HDMI and DVI (important) Possibly IPS? 
*


----------



## bhushan2k (May 1, 2011)

Please fill *PC Build Questionnaire Template* first...copy questions, add ur answers and paste here...

Still from my side:

Proccy: i5 2400 (with on-chip HD Graphics 2000) --> 9.5k
Motherboard: Intel DH67BL --> 5.8k
RAM: G.Skill 4GB --> 2.5K
HDD: Seagate 1TB --> 2.7k
PSU: FSP Saga II 500W --> 2.2k
Case: CM elite 430 --> 2.5k
Monitor: Dell G2210W --> 11k

Total: 36.2k

Proccy: i5 2300 (with on-chip HD Graphics 2000) --> 9.2k
Motherboard: Intel DH61WW --> 3.7k
RAM: G.Skill / Corsair 2GB --> 1.1K
HDD: Seagate 500GB --> 1.7k
PSU: FSP Saga II 350W --> 1.5k
Case: zebronix Bijli --> 2k
Monitor: Dell G2210W --> 11k

Total: 29.2k

Athlon II x4 640 / Phenom II x4 955BE 5.2k / 6.6k
Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H 5.4k
G.Skill 4GB / Corsair--> 2.5K
Seagate 1TB --> 2.7k
FSP Saga II 500W --> 2.2k
CM elite 430 --> 2.5k
Dell G2210W --> 11k

Total: 31.5k / 32.9k

Mate, it's difficult to add graphic card under 30k budget...better u rely on on-board / on-chip graphics right now and add dedicated GPU later on...


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2011)

Ok, let me try.
Intel i5-2300 -- 9k
Intel H61WW -- 3.6k
Seagate 7200.12 1TB HDD -- 2.6k
Corsair Value RAM 4GB DDR3 -- 2.2k
FSP SAGAII 350W -- 1.5k
CM Elite 310 -- 1.5k
DELL ST2220L -- 8.5k
Total ---- 28.9k

If u want a GPU then Radeon 5670 at 4.5k will be sufficient for ur purpose.
Total ---- 33.4k


----------



## bhushan2k (May 1, 2011)

is it led?? i think it's 21.5" lcd...n he needs 22" led which is important as he mentioned..and all 22" led are above 10.5k i guess..


----------



## digitalfun (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Bhushan and Saswat.

What is the difference between Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge *2400 *CPU and Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge *2500K *CPU

there is a price difference of about 2K.

and what about *Dell ST2320L 23" Wide LED*. Is it better?

_BTW I'm upgrading from AMD Athlon 64 + 2GB DDR + 17" Samsung CRT _


----------



## bhushan2k (May 1, 2011)

i5 2400 = non-overclockable + HD 2000 graphics
i5 2500k = overclockable + HD 3000 graphics (better than 2000 version)

If u cut down ur price lil bit on monitor then u can get good system...it's difficult to adjust 23" LED HD monitor in 30k budget...


----------



## digitalfun (May 1, 2011)

Can't we cut down on PSU and Cabinet?

Dell ST2320L 23" Wide LED is 9.9k


----------



## bhushan2k (May 1, 2011)

nope..these are the cheapest branded power supplies and cases available in the market which are yet reliable and efficient..don't go for non branded and cheap case and psu like 500 Rps.

Check out this..modified lil bit...and seems better now...

Proccy: i5 2300 (with on-chip HD Graphics 2000) --> 9.2k
Motherboard: Intel DH61WW --> 3.7k
RAM: G.Skill / Corsair 4GB --> 2.5K
HDD: Seagate 500GB --> 1.7k
PSU: FSP Saga II 500W --> 2.2k (can handle entry level and mid end GPU easily..thus future proof)
Case: CM Elite 310 --> 1.5k
Monitor: Dell  ST2320K --> 9.9k

Total: 30.7k

(700 Rps. udhar le le dost se..)


----------



## digitalfun (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Bhushan.

How much will the *CM Elite 342* and *CM Elite 430 Black* cost? 
What are the disadvantages of MicroATX cabinets? 

The *Intel DH67BL* board has HDMI and the *Dell ST2320L* 23" Wide LED has HDMI port, are there any advantages to this?


----------



## bhushan2k (May 1, 2011)

> Thanks Bhushan



Most welcome buddy



> How much will the *CM Elite 342* and *CM Elite 430 Black* cost?



Elite 430 will cost u 2.5



> What are the disadvantages of MicroATX cabinets?



As far as i know, it's nothing but a form factor i.e. dimension of motherboard..nothing so advantageous or disadvantageous...



> The *Intel DH67BL* board has HDMI and the *Dell ST2320L* 23" Wide LED has HDMI port, are there any advantages to this?



As far as i know, HDMI is better than DVI and VGA interface...HD quality video and audio transmission support with HD DVD and Blue-Ray discs...


----------



## saswat23 (May 2, 2011)

But OP,
yor budget doesn't allow u to go for Intel DH67BL..


----------



## digitalfun (May 2, 2011)

Saswat, I can stretch my budget a bit (upto 5k)

Should I go for *Dell ST2320L* 23 or *BenQ E2320HD* 23? Which is the best?

Also *i5 2300 + Intel DH61WW* vs *i5 2500K + Intel DH67BL* Will this make much of a difference for my type of use? what about future proofing? Price difference is of Rs.4500/- approx.

I can put a GPU down the line.

Difference between* G-SKILL DDR3 *and *Corsair XMS3* ?

Very Urgent, I want to buy a PC today.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (May 2, 2011)

If u want to stretch your budget you should surely goin with i5 2500k and DH67BL. But
* i5 2500k is superb for gaming, and overclockability is mind blowing. As you u retain pc for 7 years. You may overclock it in future. Otherwise atleast goin with i5 2400.
* Good main board is base of pc please go with atleast DH67BL.
Now u r able to answer yourself.
For your use i5 2400 and DH67BL is enough.


----------



## vickybat (May 2, 2011)

^^you cannot overclock i5 2500k on a h67 mobo and it doesn't support overclock. A p67 board is bare minimum and prices start from 8.5k.


----------



## digitalfun (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Bhushan and both the Vicky, so far we can finalize at least.

Proccy: i5 2400 (with on-chip HD Graphics 2000) --> 9.5k
Motherboard: Intel DH67BL --> 5.8k
RAM: G.Skill 4GB --> 2.5K
HDD: Seagate 1TB --> 2.7k
PSU: FSP Saga II 500W --> 2.2k
Case: CM elite 430 --> 2.5k
Monitor: ??

Only now I have to decide on the Monitor, which is very important for me. I want the best one in terms of *color, contrast*, power consumption and ports. Please help me on this one. I'm pulling my hairs for zeroing on the monitor.. 

22-23" LED monitor.

Also, Difference between G-SKILL DDR3 and Corsair XMS3? Which is better?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2011)

Benq G2220 HD @ 7.3k


----------



## Vickyrealcool (May 2, 2011)

You have 3 options on monitors. 22inch & 8.5k budget

* Benq g2220 hd 7300inr :non led,consumes 42 watt,non hdmi, proven product

* samsung b2230 7500inr:non led,consumes 40 watt, comparatively new product,non hdmi

* dell st2220l 8500 inr : led, consumes 23 watt, being very popular, hdmi & dvi 
you may consider it.

Please buy a successfull product.

24 inch option: 10.5k benq g2420hd,hdmi,dvi,non led

actually they r not full led but just led backlit. Benefit of led lower power consumption, slightly edge on picture quality.


----------



## digitalfun (May 2, 2011)

Please recommend me any 22-23" LED LCD with IPS? not TN? and prices.

Bhushan, from where are you quoting these prices? I'm getting higher prices from Lamington road. Can you suggest me the shop?


----------



## Vickyrealcool (May 2, 2011)

Dell U2311H 23 inch IPS PANEL LCD monitor 13.5k


----------



## digitalfun (May 3, 2011)

From where are you getting these prices, I got 16500 for Dell U2311H 23.
Please suggest me some good vendor at Lamington road.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (May 3, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> Dell U2311H 23 inch IPS PANEL LCD monitor 13.5k



price quote from SMC INTERNATIONAL.


----------



## digitalfun (May 3, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2500 SB + Intel DH67BL - Rs. 16550/-
G.Skill Ripjaws (2GB x 2) 4GB 1600MHz - Rs. 3450/-
WD Caviar BLACK 1TB - Rs. 4300/-
Cooler Master Elite 430 - Rs. 2350/-
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500W - Rs. 2800/-
Dell UltraSharp U2311H 23" - Rs. 15950

are these prices ok?


----------



## Vickyrealcool (May 3, 2011)

Buy FSP SAGA 2 500 watt power supply @ 2100 instead of cooler master power supply


----------



## Cilus (May 3, 2011)

digitalfun said:


> Intel Core i5 2500 SB + Intel DH67BL - Rs. 16550/-
> G.Skill Ripjaws (2GB x 2) 4GB 1600MHz - Rs. 3450/-
> WD Caviar BLACK 1TB - Rs. 4300/-
> Cooler Master Elite 430 - Rs. 2350/-
> ...



I think the Ram price is little higher. There are several models of Ripjaw 2 X 2 GB kit available starting from 2.2K to 4K.
So get the 4 GB kit available @ 2.4K.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 3, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2500 SB should be 9.8k atleast..
Intel DH67BL - Rs. 5.8k
G.Skill Ripjaws / corsair 4GB stick 1600MHz should be 2.5k atleast
get seagate 1TB 2.7k
Cooler Master Elite 430 2.4k this is ok
get fsp saga ii 500 at 2.5k max
Dell UltraSharp U2311H 23" - Rs. 16k

31.9


----------



## dd_naik (May 3, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> Buy FSP SAGA 2 500 watt power supply @ 2100 instead of cooler master power supply



How abt Corsair VX450? It's Efficiency is more than stated by manufacturers i.e. Abt 85% (proven)


----------



## digitalfun (May 4, 2011)

sadly i am not getting the prices you people are quoting anywhere in lamington road..


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

Those are online prices from sites like smcinternational.in, primeabgb, theitwares , lynx-india. Try to see prices there and if you find ok, then get it from online shops, only if you are not getting low price in lamington road.

Or wait till someone suggest you some shops where you can get low price.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

Try buying from PRIME ABGB
adress-
Prime ABGB Pvt Ltd Simlim Square, 106-109,
1st Floor, D.B. Marg, Lamington Road,
Grant Road East, Mumbai: 400 007.
Tel: +91-22-23896600, 23855500,
6740 2000.


----------

